# Melbourne trip.



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Off to Melbourne today. We have a tour of the Gyprock plant this aftenoon. And catching up with Keke and his family for dinner this evening :thumbup:.
Then tomorrow we are off to the training day with Tom g, and the wallboard tools crew :thumbup:.


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Sounds fun ! Can't wait to hear all about it.:yes:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Sounds great, Wish i could have made it as well, Then i could show you boys how its done :zorro:


----------



## jswain (May 5, 2011)

Gaz doesn't know yet but we're planning on stealing some of his ideas :whistling2:


cazna said:


> Sounds great, Wish i could have made it as well, Then i could show you boys how its done :zorro:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Have a good one :thumbsup: Don't forget the camera.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> Have a good one :thumbsup: Don't forget the camera.


What good is a camara when they are all drunk and no one can hold it straight :whistling2:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

cazna said:


> What good is a camara when they are all drunk and no one can hold it straight :whistling2:


The movie "The Hangover" springs to mind


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

cazna said:


> What good is a camara when they are all drunk and no one can hold it straight :whistling2:


you are wrong this is the proof I can hold it straight even after .......beers


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

I remember it a bit differently.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Whats so funny? were you talking about 2Buck or is there a girl under the table :whistling2:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

jswain said:


> Gaz doesn't know yet but we're planning on stealing some of his ideas :whistling2:


Fail them both at the end of your class:thumbup:

Steal every idea Gazman has, and no matter how "RIGHT" keke thinks he is about something, tell him he is wrong,,,,, oh, and hide all your beer:whistling2:

And be thankful no Kiwi's could make it there, now there will be no sheep **** to clean up:thumbup:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

A great time was had buy all today :thumbsup:. Thanks very much to Wallboard Tools, Tapepro, and Trim Tex. We had some fun with the tools (some guys in attendance had not previously run some of the tools) and I an sure that all picked up a few tips. We also got to have a play with Joe`s mud set beads. :thumbup:
Here is a pic of some in attendance.

Left to right, Myself, Plugger, Bill from WallBoard Tools, Keke, Andrew the owner of Plastering supplies (An Aussie company that specializes in tools online), And last but not least TomG of TapePro fame.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Bill now has his own Dunny Brush :yes:.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Oh I forgot about one attendee of the course.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

The tour of the CSR Gyprock plant was very cool. It is state of the art, unfortunately no photos allowed. It runs a single line for board production and pumps out 65 meters of board a min. That is 213 ft of board every min, 24 hours a day. That is lineal meter / foot.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

gazman said:


> Bill now has his own Dunny Brush :yes:.


Bill? ...I thought that was Jim 
I've gotten mixed up somewhere along the line.


----------



## jswain (May 5, 2011)

Bill's Wallboards ex-tradie and youtube star, I'm just a simple salesperson. And of course it's way too cold in Melbourne for a visit this time of year, kinda like NZ...


Kiwiman said:


> Bill? ...I thought that was Jim
> I've gotten mixed up somewhere along the line.


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Thanks for clearing that up ! Nice to know exactly who is who. :thumbsup:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Andrew Clark was also with us. Andrew is the WallBoard Tools rep for the southern part of the country.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

And here is the famous Jim. Hope you dont mind Jim.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Or with a NSW Aussie accent it would sound more like.....
Boil, Jem, end Andreeew :whistling2:

Yeah yeah I know, we Kiwi's would say.... bull, Jum, und Undrew.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

gazman said:


> A great time was had buy all today :thumbsup:. Thanks very much to Wallboard Tools, Tapepro, and Trim Tex. We had some fun with the tools (some guys in attendance had not previously run some of the tools) and I an sure that all picked up a few tips. We also got to have a play with Joe`s mud set beads. :thumbup:


So did they pull out a bazooka, and show you some tips, or maybe they don't know how to run one, they just make them:whistling2:

Did you get any secret knowledge from them.

Did you see any 3d printers anywhere?

That will be the next innovation in taping tools.

hint hint tomg


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> So did they pull out a bazooka, and show you some tips, or maybe they don't know how to run one, they just make them:whistling2:
> 
> Did you get any secret knowledge from them.
> 
> ...


:whistling2:
Yes Tom did pull out the zooka. Yes I did get some tips on running it. It is one thing to see it on YouTube, but it seems to click more in person. Just little things like advancing the tape.
No secret knowledge that I can share :whistling2:.
And the 3d printer is only for the Aussie market.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

gazman said:


> No secret knowledge that I can share :whistling2:.


Secrets !!!!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

keke said:


> you are wrong this is the proof I can hold it straight even after .......beers





gazman said:


> I remember it a bit differently.





gazman said:


> Bill now has his own Dunny Brush :yes:.


That Is so cool Guys! :thumbup: :thumbup: Thanks for the pics.


----------

